# Parallel clamp hack



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I needed a different clamping method and this setup was simple and could be used in a lot of different angles. I took the rear screw and threaded pins and reversed it to keep both handles at the top and out of the way. The 8 sided post is 8" long and I drilled a 1/2" hole thru the center for the front screw to go thru. Instead of screwing the post to the clamp I made a mortice a little oversize and used some leather and a clamp so it could be broke down and stored easily. Easy and inexpensive when you need something rotated and at a taller height.

All the Best, jd


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Your a pretty clever young fella Turtle. Nicely done.

PS, got the same lamp setup on my bench.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Kevin, I have glasses, a magnifier and I still have a hard time with anything under quarter inch. Ive been thinking of fitting that lamp up with LED's for a little more brightness. Sometimes I put my contacts in and wear my prescription glasses on too. I used to read my tape in 32nds. ;>}


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I couldnt get by without my "Maggy" lamp!!

Same as turtle Glasses hand held magnifing glass and now I find the marking om my steel rules have shrunk too.

Oh well I have had a good run, a braille rule will be next or if I get an injury it will be all over red rover WW wise


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I think my wife has been putting something in my food to effect my eyesight because now I cant tell a pretty girl from a sweet potatoe


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

That rules out politics then


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Kev, to go there you have to be blind and deaf. <(*~*)>


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

;-)


----------

